# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Ich bin neu hier...

## Aleinad

Hallo an alle,

ich bin neu hier. Hm, vielleicht stelle ich mich mal ein bisschen vor. Bin weiblich und hier her
gekommen, weil mein Vater Prostatakrebs hat und der PSA- Wert jetzt nach der OP und
ein paar Jahren wieder angestiegen ist. 
So viel Ahnung habe ich nicht vom Krebs, hoffe hier vielleicht etwas mehr erfahren zu können 
bzw aus tauschen zu können.

GLG Aleinad

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Aleinad,
es wäre sicher nützlich für all die Experten hier im Forum, wenn Du alle Daten die Deinen Vater betreffen einstellen würdest.
Es gibt genügend erfahrene Helfer hier.
Ciao Sigi

----------


## Aleinad

Danke Sigi,
ich versuche mal alles zusammen zu bekommen.
Im Jahr 2007 wurde der PSA-Wert Kontrollemäßig kontrolliert, dabei ist aufgefallen das er zu hoch war. Es wurden Untersuchungen gemacht uns. Es fand eine OP statt, wo die Prostata raus genommen wurde. Dabei stand nicht ganz fest ob er schon gestreut hatte. Bei den nachfolgenden PSA- Kontrollen war alles in Ordnung. Anfang diesen Jahres war der Wert wieder gestiegen, von 3 auf 10. D.h. ja, dass der Krebs einen Weg gefunden hat, der Hormontherapie aus dem Weg zu gehen. Nun wird ein weiteres Medikament(Hormontherapie) versucht. Wir müssen nun warten bis es angeschlagen hat und der Wert wieder kontrolliert wird. 
Es macht einen so hilflos, weil man nicht sagen kann, wie es weiter geht. Was man als nächstes machen muss oder kann.

----------


## Aleinad

hallo,
ich habe von meinen eltern erfahren, dass mein vater am freitag die zweite hormonspritze erhält, dann müssen wir 4 wochen warten, bis man einen passenden psa-wert wieder entnehmen kann.
lg

----------


## Hvielemi

> hallo,
> ich habe von meinen eltern erfahren, dass mein vater am freitag die zweite hormonspritze erhält, dann müssen wir 4 wochen warten, bis man einen passenden psa-wert wieder entnehmen kann.
> lg


Hallo Aleinad
Erstmal solltest Du die  Patientenleitlinien II  lesen, um die komplexe Thematik der Prostatakrebses kennenzulernen. 
Die 'Hormonspritze' ist eine mögliche Therapie, die für eine begrenzte Zeit den Krebs am Wachstum hindert, 
bei deinem Vater aber auch einige Nebenwirkungen auslösen wird.
Wenn der PSA vor der 'Spritze' bei 10 ng/ml stand, ist es wohl sinnvoll, auch über bildliche Darstellungen nachzudenken, 
mit denen der Krebs sichtbar gemacht werden kann. Mit solchen Bildern (z.B. MRI, Knochenscintigramm) kann man prüfen, 
ob eine lokale Therapie möglich sei, z.B. eine gezielte Bestrahlung des Krebses.

Lass uns bitte  wissen, welche 'Spritze' Dein Vater bekam, auch die Wirkungszeit - meist 1 oder 3 Monate. 
Auch der PSA-Wert in 4 Wochen ist eine wichtige Information. Wenn der deutlich sinkt, was zu erwarten ist, 
habt ihr erst mal einige Zeit, um zusammen mit den Ärzten und mithilfe dieses Forums die weiteren Schritte zu klären.

Um hier von den Spezialisten konkreten Rat zu bekommen, müsstest Du sie einiges mehr wissen lassen über
die Krankheit Deines Vaters, wie schon Sigi erwähnte. 
Welche Daten dazu hilfreich sind, wo man die herholt und wie man die hinschreibt findest Du in dieser Anleitung zur 
Erstellung einer übersichtlichen PK-Geschichte.
Wie sowas aussehen kann, findest Du bei vielen Forums-Mitgliedern im Profil.
Auf den Namen klicken, also z.B. oben auf 'Hvielemi', dann auf 'Profil' und dort 'über mich'.
Ob grad meine PK-Geschichte vorbildlich sei, glaub ich zwar nicht ...

Dir und Deinem Vater alles Gute
wünscht
Hvielemi

----------


## Aleinad

Hallo Hvielemi,

danke für deine Antwort. 
Leider ist es etwas kompliziert bei uns, wir unterhalten uns nicht richtig über das Thema, darum hab ich keine Ahnung wie die Spritze heißt die er bekommen hat. Ich weiß nur, dass er in 4 Wochen wieder einen PSA- Wert abgenommen bekommt.
Es ist nicht so einfach alles. 
Danke aber für deine Tipps!
GLG Aleinad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Leider ist es etwas kompliziert bei uns, wir unterhalten uns nicht richtig über das Thema, darum hab ich keine Ahnung wie die Spritze heißt die er bekommen hat. Ich weiß nur, dass er in 4 Wochen wieder einen PSA- Wert abgenommen bekommt.
> Es ist nicht so einfach alles.


OK, das muss wohl so akzeptiert werden.
Aber vielleicht kann man doch die eine oder andere Fage beantworten, die Du hast nach der Lektüre der Patientenleitlinien.
Und viel gewinnst Du auch beim Lesen.

Schau doch mal, ob Du einen Austritts-, Pathologie-Bericht Deines Vaters bekommst.
Da steht das allerwichtigste drin, nämlich das 'Staging'. Damit weisst Du, wie es etwa
um Deinen Vater steht, mal abgesehen vom ebenso wichtigen, wie seine Stimmung ist.
Zunächst wäre es sicher gut, wenn der PSA-Wert das nächste mal tief, also z.B. <0.1ng/ml
ausfällt, wie es mit der 'Spritze' zu erwarten ist.

Alle guten Wünsche für Deinen Vater
Hvielemi

----------

